# Some new, some old...equipment that is.



## ground_wire (Jan 15, 2007)

Amps:
Sunfire Cinema Grand
B & K EX4420
Buttkicker BKA-1000-4A
Velodyne ULD-15II amp/controller

Cassette...yes...a cassete player. Old habits are hard to die:
Sony K717ES

Laserdisc player...oh it get's better...I even own a beta deck!
Pioneer LD-X9

CD player:
EAD Ultradisc 2000

Universal DVD player:
Denon 5910

VHS player...for all those blackmail videos I've shot:
JVC HR-9600U

CD Recorder:
Tascam 2000

AV Pre amp:
Outlaw 990

Turntable...plays those big vinyl thingys:
Sony PS-X555ES linear tracking

Power management:
Panamax Max 2000
Richard Grey 400s x 2
PS Audio Noise Harvesters x 5...no flames please...they just seem to work in my setup.

Speakers:
Definitive BP3000TL x 2
Definitive CLR3000
Definitive BPVX x2
Definitive BP2X x2
Velodyne ULD15II sub
Clark Synthesis transducer...so the drinks can vibrate off the coffee table when entertaining.

Cables:
RAM
Cobalt Cable
Better Cables
Straightwire
Kimber
LAT International
Outlaw
Monster

Acoustic treatment:
GIK Tri-Trap x4
GIK 242 panels x6
CornerTunes x4...can't remenber the mfg.

Always adding and subtracting in this never-ending death spiral...but I love it! :bigsmile:


----------



## mikeb (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice setup ground_wire, you have some awesome equipment there. I still have a working Pioneer LD player also and my brother-in-law has a working Sony Beta that he has offered to let me have :yikes: . It would be great if you could post some pictures of your setup sometime :bigsmile: 

Mike


----------



## ground_wire (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike,

Thanks for the comments. After I get done tweaking...which may be never...I will try to post some pics.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow, a Tascam CD recorder – impressive! Don't see many of those in a home system!

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## ground_wire (Jan 15, 2007)

The Tascam was a Pro Deck at a BB price that I could not pass up.


----------

